
Why Putin could be completely wrong about Trump - nomoba
http://failedevolution.blogspot.com/2016/05/why-putin-could-be-completely-wrong.html
======
crapolasplatter
Lets not jump the gun yet.

Trump paying of congress and Hillary doing tricks for lobbyist ain't over yet.

Election 2016: Pimp vs Prostitute

Will surely be entertaining but Hill dog has it because they need to seal the
fate of Obamacare and her healthcare lobbying pimp has the stronger pimp hand.

